# Back from Harz



## Rabbit (4. Oktober 2004)

Eine kleine, verschwörerische Gruppe IBC-Mitglieder aus dem Raum Hamburg entschied sich in einer konspirativen Sitzung am vergangenen Wochenende in den Harz einzufallen um die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit in diesem Jahr zu nutzen die dortigen Trails noch einmal unsicher zu machen.

Ich möchte hier nur in kurzen Stichpunkten die "Highlights" dieses Wochenendes wiedergeben:

Bereits die Anreise barg eines dieser Highlights. Galt es doch zunächst unserern "Gastfahrer"  Mutti, der für dieses Event extra aus Oldenburg (bei Bremen) anreiste, vom Bahnhof in (Hannover-)Lehrte abzuholen. Planmäßige Ankunft seines Zuges war am Freitagabend um 21:05h.
An der Abfahrt Lehrte verließen wir also die A2 und folgten dann den Wegweisern Richtung Zentrum. Nach Schildern, die vielleicht zum Bahnhof weisen suchte man hier vergeblich, aber der Bahnhof ist ja meißt im Zentrum.
Nach kurzer "Irrfahrt" entschlossen wir uns mal jemanden zu fragen, der sich dort vielleicht auskannte.
Trotz der fortgeschrittenen Stunde lief uns doch tatsächlich noch ein mittelalterliches (ja, die waren wirklich mittleren Alters) Päärchen über den Weg. Ich kurbelte die Scheibe hinunter und und stellte im höflichen, charmanten Ton die einfache Frage: "Entschuldigung, wo bitte geht es denn hier zum Bahnhof?"
Wer rechnet da schon mit folgender Antwort/Gegenfrage:"Was wollen sie denn da?"  

OK, da ich nach Name und Ausweis nicht gefragt wurde formulierte ich meine Frage neu: "Entschuldigung, wo bitte geht es denn hier zum Bahnhof, wir möchten dort jemanden abholen?"
Antwort: "Ja dann fahren sie am besten ..., da kann man dann rechts vom Parkhaus gut parken. Auf der anderen Seite des Bahnhofs gibt es so gut wie keine Parkplätze!"
OK, der Bahnhof hat also eine zweite Seite, jetzt verstehe ich auch die Gegenfrage 

BTW: War schon mal jemand am Freitagabend gegen 21:00 am Lehrter Bahnhof bzw. der Lehrter City? Nicht? Ist unbedingt eine Reise wert! 


Ein weiteres Highlight ist die Hymne, welche sich für dieses Wochenende herrauskristallisierte. Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr, wer da drauf gekommen ist, Anlaß jedoch war die Abfahrt vom Dammgraben über die Skipiste zum Glockenberg in Altenau (wo wir u.a. auch wohnten). Die war so genial wellig, einfach die ...
(Text leicht verändert)

*Juli - Perfekte Welle*

_Mit jeder Welle kam ein Traum, 
Träume gehen vorüber, 
dein Bike ist verstaubt, 
deine Zweifel schäumen über, 
hast dein Leben lang gewartet, 
hast gehofft, daß es sie gibt, 
hast den Glauben fast verloren, 
hast dich nicht vom Fleck bewegt. 

Jetzt kommt sie langsam auf dich zu, 
das Wasser schlägt dir ins Gesicht, 
siehst dein Leben wie ein Film, 
du kannst nicht glauben, dass sie bricht. 

Das ist die perfekte Welle, 
das ist der perfekte Tag, 
lass dich einfach von ihr tragen, 
denk am besten gar nicht nach. 

Das ist die perfekte Welle, 
das ist der perfekte Tag, 
es gibt mehr als du weißt, 
es gibt mehr als du sagst. 

Deine Hände sind schon taub, (Naja, so nach dem 10 Mal) 
hast Salz in deinen Augen, (auch beim Downhill kommt man mal ins Schwitzen)
zwischen Tränen und Staub, 
fällt es schwer oft dran zu glauben, 
hast dein Leben lang gewartet, 
hast die Wellen nie gezählt, (stimmt, hat die jemand eigentlich mal gezählt?)  
das ist alles nicht gewollt, 
hast viel zu schnell gelebt. 

Jetzt kommt sie langsam auf dich zu, 
...
Das ist die perfekte Welle, 
das ist der perfekte Tag dafür._  

Das Wochenende in "nüchternen" Daten: *2700 Hm, 114 km*
(Dank an Sanz)

Gruß aus Ahrensburg,
Harry


----------



## Würfel (4. Oktober 2004)

Lehrte ist die häßlichste Stadt der Welt! Ich komme übrigens ursprünglich aus Burgdorf, das ist die Nachbarstadt. Hättest du mich mal angerufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (4. Oktober 2004)

Tja, ich mußte ja leider recht spät absagen, hoffe aber dass Ihr ne Menge Spaß hattet. 
Welche Touren seid Ihr denn gefahren? Erzählt mal.


----------



## Rabbit (4. Oktober 2004)

Moin Kai!

*Tour am Samstag:*

Von Altenau entlang der großen Oker hoch zum Dammgraben. Dann Richtung Torfhaus und weiter auf dem Trail rechts neben der Strasse hoch bis Torfhaus.
Über den Kaiserweg runter zum Eckerstausee. Über Scharfensteinklippe und dem Heinrich-Heine-Weg ins Ilsetal. Hoch auf den Westerberg und den Serpentinentrail runter nach Ilsenburg.
Kaffee und Kuchen bei "Oma" 
Anschließend über Forstwege wieder hoch zum Scharfenstein und dann die Schiebe-/Tragepassage hoch zum Eckersprung (oder gar dem Dreieckigem Pfahl?). Von dort zurück nach Torfhaus und den Trail (in diese Richtung jetzt links der Strasse) zurück auf den Dammgraben ("geiles Ding"  ). Zum Abschluß dann die "perfekte Welle" über die Skipiste runter zum Glockenberg 

*Tour am Sonntag:*

Von Altenau hoch zur Wolfswarte, runter zum Clausthaler Flutgraben.
Den Asphaltdownhill weiter Richtung Sieber. Hoch zur Hanskühnenburg.
Die teuerste Erbsensuppe Weltweit "genossen". Tante Ju bis kurz vor Riefensbeek. Oberhalb von Riefensbeek und Kamschlacken zum Dammhaus.
Entlang des Dammgrabens zurück nach Altenau um nochmal über die "perfekte Welle" (Skipiste) zum Glockenberg hinunterzusurfen! 

Alles in Allem ein *perfektes* Wochenende


----------



## Sanz (4. Oktober 2004)

> Das Wochenende in nüchternen Daten: ~2700 Hm, ~70 km


Es waren 1450 HM am ersten Tag und 1250 HM am zweiten Tag bei einer Gesamtdistanz von 114 km. War ein super Wochenende, hat mir sehr gut gefallen! 

Bis zum nächsten mal
Andre


----------



## Lupi (5. Oktober 2004)

Spitze Wochenende, super Trails , besonders der von der Wolfswarte runter hat es mir besonders angetan.

Aber liebe Leute ich muß euch sagen , auch das geistige kam an diesem Wochenende nicht zu kurz.

So haben wir doch noch eine Menge dazu gelernt, wie z.B. Laktoseintoleranz, warum der Montag Montag heißt, das es auch grüne Pfifferlinge gibt und ich glaube noch viel mehr.

Besonders hervorzuheben wäre allerdings " Mullhollands Drive " Straße der Finsternis.Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Film ausging ?

Ein paar Fotos in meinem Album, für mehr Bilder hat es einfach nicht gereicht.Vielleicht hätten wir Mutti die Cam aufs Auge drücken sollen.

In diesem Sinne

Christian


----------



## OBRADY (5. Oktober 2004)

Tach...

Ein rundherum gelungenes Wochenende.

Rhetorisch, botanisch und bikemäßig von höchstem Niveau...  

Schließe mich Christian an und habe den Weg von der Wolfswarte runter zu meinem Lieblingstrail erkoren...

Der Harz hat sich von seiner schönsten Seite gezeigt und die Wanderer waren uns gegenüber sehr wohlgesonnen.

Harz gerne wieder!!!

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Gerrit (5. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Spitze Wochenende, super Trails , besonders der von der Wolfswarte runter hat es mir besonders angetan.



 Volle Zustimmung! Wobei...Tante Ju war auch sehr geil...und der Heinrich-Heine-Weg auch...und denn war da noch Torfhaus -> Altenau, schön schnell und flüssig zu fahren...oder dieser (mir fällt der Name nicht ein) Weg über diese eher etwas unhandlicheren Steinchen  mit den hübschen Stufen  Tja, man muss das wohl alles noch ein paarmal fahren, um sich seiner persönlichen "Lieblingstrail"-Definition zu nähern 

Nochmal ein fettes *Danke* an unsere beiden bikenden Navigationssysteme Beppo & Rabbit 

@Harry: "Wasser spritzt dir ins Gesicht"? Hmmm...irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es eher sone Art Modderpampe war, die sich mitten auf der Ideallinie ausgebreitet hatte - damit man auch mitten reinspringt 

gerrit


----------



## ouchylove (5. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Spitze Wochenende, super Trails , besonders der von der Wolfswarte runter hat es mir besonders angetan.



... tja, Christian, da wir beiden im Harz die Todesspirale nicht gefunden haben ... waren wir doch damit auch ganz zufrieden, oder 

Ich fand es auf die Berge hoch zu fahren diesmal besonders nett ... 

War ein tolles Wochenende ... immer gerne wieder ...

Einen lieben Gruss in die Runde wünscht,
Helga


----------



## DeppJones (6. Oktober 2004)

Hee, leute hört sich interessant an,
wenn ihr das nächste mal im harz seid gebt mal bescheid, vieleicvht kann ich euch ja noch ein paar andere lohnenswerte touren zeigen...
fahre schließlich schon seit 10 jahren hier rum...(allerdings von clausthal aus)


----------



## Waxweazle (6. Oktober 2004)

Hee Harry ... die Schwester meiner Oma wohnt in Lehrte, also gut nun liegt sie alle Nase lang im Krankenhaus aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ... ich war schonma da !! *gg* Auch am Bahnhof  ... aber es war erst 19 uhr .. trotzdem eine unheimliche schöne Erfahrung *lol*   
Lehrte is hässlich und einfach BÄH ! Mehr fällt mir da nicht zu ein irgendwie 
Aber die Touren klingen nicht übel, musst Alex3 und mich nächstes ma mitnehmen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (7. Oktober 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand es auf die Berge hoch zu fahren diesmal besonders nett ...



Das merkte man. Die Riege des "schwachen" Geschlechts war insgesamt ziemlich fit in Sachen bergauf   Aber sich zur Hanskühnburg hoch noch locker über Kochrezepte  zu unterhalten, fand ich schon echt frech  Ich konnte in dieser Situation nicht reden, hatte mich ja im Lenker festgebissen 

Gerrit


----------



## madbull (8. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Besonders hervorzuheben wäre allerdings " Mullhollands Drive " Straße der Finsternis.Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Film ausging ?...


Ja. Ich könnte. Weil ich ihn mir am selben Tag zum zweiten Mal angeschaut habe. Und es war wieder der Höhepunkt des Tages - für mich eindeutig Lynchs bester Film...  Das beste: Man kann ihn immer wieder sehen - und wird ihn jedes Mal anders, aber nie wirklich verstehen...  Ein absolutes Mysterium. geheimnisvoll. berauschend, seltsam, vielleicht sinnlos, aber in jedem Fall jeden geneigten Zuseher volle zwei Stunden lang in seinen Bann ziehend...  
Ja - ich bin ein kleiner Cineast...  
Und darum verrate ich eh keine Film-Enden - und von diesem Film schon gar nicht...  

Aber dass du diesen Film gut finden würdest, hätte ich nicht gedacht!    

Vielleicht sollten wir mal zusammen ins Kino gehen?  Wie wäre es dieser Tage irgendwann mit COLLATERAL (Täglich 19:45)...?!?


----------



## Lupi (9. Oktober 2004)

Schuld hat Karsten,

der Anfang war für mich auch nicht besonders.Nur als der Staubsauger erschossen wurde , schien der Film doch ganz nett zu werden.

War auch recht spannend , ich habe immer darauf gewartet das etwas passiert.

Aber als die Brünette in der Schachtel verschwand und der Cowboy zum aufwachen mahnte, war dann doch die Zeit gekommen um viel zu spät ins Bett zu kommen.


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2004)

Um das Film-OT noch abzuschließen: Wir waren in COLLATERAL: Absolut super - für mich der beste Film (mindestens) dieses Jahres...  Und IMHO auch sogar der beste Film von Michael Mann, und das soll was heißen...  Hebt sich auf geniale Weise vom üblichen Kino-Einheitsbrei ab und ist von Regie, Kamera/Optik, Dialoge/Drehbuch und Schauspielern her absolut überragend   

Also los - Schauen, Marsch, Marsch!


----------



## LaughingMoon (13. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Ich könnte. Weil ich ihn mir am selben Tag zum zweiten Mal angeschaut habe. Und es war wieder der Höhepunkt des Tages - für mich eindeutig Lynchs bester Film...  Das beste: Man kann ihn immer wieder sehen - und wird ihn jedes Mal anders, aber nie wirklich verstehen...  Ein absolutes Mysterium. geheimnisvoll. berauschend, seltsam, vielleicht sinnlos, aber in jedem Fall jeden geneigten Zuseher volle zwei Stunden lang in seinen Bann ziehend...
> Ja - ich bin ein kleiner Cineast...
> Und darum verrate ich eh keine Film-Enden - und von diesem Film schon gar nicht...



Ok, das hier ist jetzt endgültig total Off-Topic:

Ist es schlimm dass ich den etwas enttäuschend fand - verglichen mit 'Lost Highway', der wirklich, wirklich gruselig war? Nur so am Rande...

So, weitermachen!

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## Harzer Limbo (13. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hoch zur Hanskühnenburg.
> Die teuerste Erbsensuppe Weltweit "genossen". Tante Ju bis kurz vor Riefensbeek.



Nene, das war nur die Zweitteuerste, die Teuerste gibts beim Brockenwirt   

Wenn Ihr das nächste mal in der Gegend seid, postet doch mal im Harz-Forum wann und wo Ihr Unterwegs seid, vielleicht können sich ja auch noch ein paar Eingeborene anschließen.
Grüße Limbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

